# Need help concerning Shanghai



## wenge (Sep 27, 2015)

I am in need of a new pair of Sneakers (athletic shoes), however there are no stores in my area that carry sizes large enough to fit me. I need at least a 47. 

I live about an hour and a half from Shanghai by train. Can anyone tell me of stores in Shanghai where I might possibly find shoes large enough to fit me? If you can tell me the name of the store and the general location I'm sure I can find the places. 

I am fairly schooled about getting around Shanghai and my wife is Chinese so she can help me.

I would appreciate any help any one can give me.

Thanks.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Mail order is becoming very big business here. My step daughter buys countless things on line and if she does not like them she sends them back with no problem.

Zongshan Billy


----------



## wenge (Sep 27, 2015)

I appreciate your reply. Many people have already suggested this method, however, I am old school and I want to know, at the time of purchase, what I am buying is what I want. 

I do buy many things online but shoes and clothing are not something that I want to purchase there. I want to try the shoes on before I buy. I am not patient enough to endure the wait time when purchasing or the wait time if there were to be a problem and I needed to return my purchase.

Once again I thank you for your reply.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Ever hear of Decathalon? Large sports store and shoe sizes are in a good range for expats. And yes Shanghai does have a large Decathalon store, I have shopped there. Worth a shot at least.


----------



## wenge (Sep 27, 2015)

Eric in china said:


> Ever hear of Decathalon? Large sports store and shoe sizes are in a good range for expats. And yes Shanghai does have a large Decathalon store, I have shopped there. Worth a shot at least.


I had never heard of this store. There are 123 of them throughout China and 5 of them in Shanghai. There is one in my town. I will check there first, however, I suspect I will still need to travel to Shanghai since I live in a much smaller city, with fewer expats, than Shanghai.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Whilst in Shanghai, check out the METRO store. It is normally membership only but they will normally give an exception for expats, you will find a great range of foods in there also.


----------



## maxviewshbj (Jul 7, 2015)

Why don't you order online? TMALL is a good choice. 
When you open the website, and put" 大码运动鞋“， you will find a lot of choices.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

maxviewshbj said:


> Why don't you order online? TMALL is a good choice.
> When you open the website, and put" 大码运动鞋“， you will find a lot of choices.


He did say earlier that footwear was not something he wanted to buy online after I suggested that.

As Eric says Metro is a good place for expats. I can buy things that are not usually available elsewhere. Getting a card is easy for expats but it does take 4 days or so for them to prepare one.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

